# kingies with kraley



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Not a bad way to start the day Ken!


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Damn I am envious after a soggy weekend in a tent! Very nice Kingy there Bec and well done Pauly on yours. 53 cm is a nice flattie Ken.

Look forward to more pics.

JT


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Great stuff guys, nice king Bec.   There appears to be some sort of intrigue going on, now I want to know the answer to Gatesy's question :?: :wink:


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

Well done to all...

did the kinggies take squid or yakkas ?


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Well done on the PB Ken!!!!


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Salmon, kingies, flathead, sharks & more, this isnt a fishing report its porn for yak fisherman, well done Kraley, great report and pics. Just got to admire a man who reaches for the camera when he brings a shark up next to the kayak, you need a bigger measuring sticker on the side of your rig!


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

squizzy said:


> Salmon, kingies, flathead, sharks & more, this isnt a fishing report its porn for yak fisherman, well done Kraley, great report and pics. Just got to admire a man who reaches for the camera when he brings a shark up next to the kayak, you need a bigger measuring sticker on the side of your rig!


Fantastic report Ken. What an awesome session.

I am personally really pleased that DaveyG's Mojo is working out as well as advertised. First session out and it is already paying dividends. Kudos to you for getting in and securing it prior to the auction closing 8)

The $750 you paid is now looking like a bargain 8) It's all good for everyone involved :evil:

JT


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

niiice report ken   

great work on getting into some good fishies over the weekend. Kings, Salmon, Flatties, Sharks. Outstanding!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfPQC3cAABTXgAASQAWQCNgAP+/esCAAlURT9E0j0Q0GgAAaqf6TRT9JHkntUPRGahoQFWAvrzqYvuyXwhM00vpibNr7/QbuBQuIxOyzVtXJF8yQTWpeWSQGm+16r1XFsyIxIPX5vLoenAwgeCl4/JIR967mvD2agwmXFkxlnINaRsoFYZmiLI7ZuH4u5IpwoSHnoBbu


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

:shock: bloody hell :shock: nice ***** !!! and Sharky...



> am personally really pleased that DaveyG's Mojo is working out as well as advertised. First session out and it is already paying dividends.


looks like that Mojo is going around a bit....has been spotted on the south coast as well....

I hope it is posted on the forum ala AKFF Virtual Library for all to share  :wink:


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Well done Ken, Paul (and Bec),
Launched from Clontarf Monday morning with friend Mike (Revo) and we trolled up to Bantry. Seems like we were on the wrong side of the river though as we only managed a few small tailor.

Saw a few bits of surface movement on the way but could never get to it before it disappeared. Put the SX 40 on in Bantry Bay itself and managed a few bream (one up to about 23 or 24 cm) and some more chopper tailor.

Glad to hear Sugarloaf was firing. I was wondering if the fresh rainwater would have flushed the pelagics further out into Middle Harbour, I'm glad for youse that they didn't.

Despite the lack of any bigger fish I got a chance to give the turbo fins a good workout (about 8 or 10 Ks round trip I think) and even on the little Sport I had no problems keeping up with Mikes Revolution.

Had my lines run over twice by groups of other (non fishing) kayakers. :x One comment I got was "Oh...that's why your fishing rod was sticking off the side of your kayak! :roll:


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

A Huge thanks to Mr Ken "Sharky" Kraley for a great couple of days on the boat, it was a blast to get in a solid session of fishing I know both Bec and myself picked up alot of techniques and tips that without a doubt improved our fishing 100X ... Sorry about letting Gatesy know about the English Cricket team style handling of becs Kingy  ....
I GOT MY FIRST KINGY!!!  What a fight now I know what Mr Gates has been talking about for so long, there was nothing on the bite for the 20min leading up to hook up then all of a sudden bang Mr King took the little 3" Minnow hard and ran fast, doing as Kraley had said not having and structure for him to snag me on I let him have a run and just held on (at this point I should tell you all that this was on my light rod rigged with 6lb braid and 20lb leader) as my reel stopped screaming I pulled some line back and was going well until he saw my yak zzzzzzz.... off he went again.. anyhow repeat this 3 times over and he's next to the yak I grabbed the net (first time thats been used) and swung him in, THE BEST 15MIN OF THE TRIP.
I must run as my lunch break is over but will get some pics up tonight when i get home...
Thanks again Ken.
Where are we fishing this weekend????

Pauly


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

kraley said:


> Sorry we missed you - we kept an eye out for any other yak fishermen the whole day but somehow we didn't get together. Also sorry for the late change in plans - we couldn't get an anchorage in Bantry as the easter crowd of wine and cheesers really were out in force!


No problem Ken, like I said I'm glad to hear you guys did well. One thing I would like someday is a little tuition on how to troll soft plastics, I normally use Hardbodies for pelagics with the exception of a Sluggo now and again which I weigh down with a big sinker about 3 ft in front of it. Never much luck with the SPs though as they seem to swim very high in the water.


----------



## Bec (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi All, Its good to finally get on here and chat!

A HUGE thanks to Kraley for taking Paul and I out on his boat last weekend.... I had a ball! It was the perfect way to end what had been a huge long weekend!

We went out Sun arvo, cruised around for a while and finally anchored up in Sugarloaf Bay. we fished for livies off the back of Kens boat, and then between the rain showers we went out on the yaks that night. I had no joy that night, but it was lovely being out there.

Monday morning we were out again and the sun was shining! And yes... like Paul, i caught my first Kingy! It was hilarious actually! Scared the c*#p out of me! ...I totally wasn't ready for my line to be slammed like that, i had just finished getting a knot out of my line, when BAM, my rod tip was in the water!! 10 mins later i was still struggling with the thing! There was a boat full of fishermen watching me, waiting to see what was putting up such a big fight...And Lets just say they got quite a laugh when my other rod, that was just trolling some squid, suddenly screamed out, and scared me even more than the first one! (I must say... i screamed like a girl!!) hehe! So there i was fighting the biggest thing i have ever caught, with my other rod going nuts behind me!! :lol: Anyway, i fianlly got that under control, and Paul came to help. We landed the first fish in his net, Paul took the other rod and had a bit of a struggle with the kingy, And unfortunately...it won. That one snapped off and got away. 
Not that i was worried... i had this huge fish in my kayak!! And then came Ken with the camera! (He had just landed a big flattie somewhere around the corner!) And yes... Very lucky we took piccys of it while we were there....because Butterfingers dropped my fish!!! Yep...Dropped it! hehe! 
So yes, that was the highlight of the trip for me!! And honestly, other than that, i really didnt catch much else. We went back to the boat, fished some more and then Paul caught his first Kingy!! Yay! Because if he hadn't, we wouldnt have had such a lovely lunch, and ken wouldn't have gotten off so easily for dropping mine! :lol: We went for another fish, not successful for me..I think Ken had all the luck that afternoon. 

And i think thats about it. A great weekend out! My first kingy and my first post on here!

Thanks again Kraley!!   Oh... and nice shark dude!!


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Ken
I've just started a new little business and I'm swamped with work on a big project (which is good) and I vowed that Monday would be my last fish until I finish it in mid May. Soooo...work harder on Thursday Friday & Sat and sneak out on Sunday morning again. Will talk to you closer to the weekend.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Well done Ken, Bec & Paul - so much variety from the same area, plus strong fighting fish. Who would have thought there'd be Salmon there, I thought they were outer harbour/offshore type of fish. The many hours you put in certainly paid off!
I'm on hols for the remainder of the week, so keen to get out and make the most of the warm water and fine weather - hopefully catch up with some you somewhere soon.

Cheers!

Paul


----------

